# Fatigue



## coco la flèche (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum. Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 11 ans. J'ai 57 ans et c'est la première fois depuis 11 ans que je suis aussi fatiguée. J'ai un contrat avec des parents des jumelles qui ont 18 mois et un autre contrat avec une petite fille qui a 16 mois et un petit garçon de 2 ans. Lorsque j'ai les 3 petites en même temps j'ai beaucoup de stress de fatigue. Je pense que j'aurais du garder seulement mon contrat des jumelles. Je ne sais pas si je dois continuer avec le contrat de la petite de plus elle pleure beaucoup ne dort pas beaucoup. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Mon médecin me conseille de ralentir. Je ne veux pas avoir l'air de me plaindre. Auriez vous des conseils à me donner ?


----------



## mamytata (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, Je vous dirais d'écouter votre corp. Si financièrement vous pouvez arrêter ce contrat, alors faites-le.

N'attendez pas d'être au bout du rouleau.

J'ai 2 ans de plus que vous, pour l'instant tout va bien, mais j'ai toujours dit que lorsque mon corp me dira stop, je l'écouterai.


----------



## Mimipoupina (27 Septembre 2022)

Les enfants qui pleurent beaucoup et dorment peu sont très fatiguants moralement, j'en ai un comme ça depuis 1 an c'est dur ... je n'ai pas votre âge et je n'ai qu'un agrément pour 3 mais je pense qu'avec un enfant de plus et 10 ans de plus je ne tiendrai pas non plus ! Si vous pouvez vous le permettre financièrement pensez d'abord à votre santé ...


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Écoutez votre médecin 👨‍⚕️


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Donc 
16 mois
18 mois
18 mois
24 mois
...
Perso je le dis depuis le début où j'ai vu apparaître l'autorisation de la 4eme place au lieu de 3 maxi que 4 c'est trop. Que 4 ce n'est, pour moi, correct que si ce n'est ni à temps plein, ni à longueur d'année. Au risque de passer pour une "feignasse" ou une personne qui "ne saurait pas s'organiser".
J'ai fini par concéder d'accepter de demander cette 4eme place que pour 
- me permettre de poursuivre en peri avec un petit que j'ai depuis bébé sans m’empêcher d'avoir un salaire normal (avec 3 enfants à temps plein)
- me permettre de devancer le départ d'un contrat avec l'arrivée du suivant qui se chevauche
Dans le dernier cas, je suis déjà tombée dans le piège d'accepter de devancer un départ 4 à 6 mois avant: j'étais sur les rotules même si ça se passait très bien avec les Loulous. 4 ça me frustre car j'ai alors l'impression de courir de l'un à l'autre sans pouvoir accorder le temps nécessaire à chacun. Donc je fais le moins possible à 4.

Il n'est pas impossible que la plus petite de 16 mois ait d'autant plus de mal à être cool, sereine qu'elle perçoit bien ton stresse, qu'elle aurait besoin d'un peu plus d'attention, ce qui n'est pas possible quand tu as aussi les jumelles de 18 mois. Cela devient un cercle vicieux: moins tu as du temps à lui accorder à elle, plus elle pleure (ne dort pas bien, ne mange pas bien, pleure encore plus...) et plus elle est en demande par ses cris et plus tu es stressée et fatiguée, comme face à une mission impossible.

Tu ne veux pas laisser l'impression de te plaindre?
Mais n'importe qui dans une telle situation se plaindrait, serait plainte, et si un employeur dans une entreprise générait une telle situation on ne tarderait pas à l'accuser de "harcèlement moral". Le soucis dans notre métier, qui nous fait culpabiliser de ressentir cet épuisement c'est que nous partons du principe que nous "avons choisi" donc nous devons "assumer". Certes mais tant qu'on n'est pas dans la situation on ne peut pas le savoir avant, d'autant plus que tu ne pouvais pas deviner avant que l'un des 4 allait être très en demande, crierait beaucoup... Si cette petite était en capacité de prendre sur elle, tu serais fatiguée mais pas épuisée.

Ton médecin joue son role en te préconisant de lever le pieds. Il a d'autant plus raison que si demain tu fais un burn out tu ne pourras pas plus "assumer" ce choix d'en avoir 4.

Que faire?
Voir s'il y a moyen d’alléger tes journées et si ce n'est pas possible du tout rompre le contrat qui te met le plus en difficulté: la petite. Il faut comprendre que c'est AUSSI dans son interêt à elle car manifestement elle a besoin d'une AM qui puisse lui accorder plus d'exclusivité.
Les Parents en prennent de plus en plus conscience, pour preuve, ils sont de plus en plus nombreux à s'inquiéter d'une AM qui accueille 4 enfants en simultanés.

Je te préconise une formation continue TRES utile: "prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres".


----------



## coco la flèche (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup à vous toutes pour vos réponses. Ça va beaucoup m'aider dans ma prise de décisions. 
Bonne journée à vous toutes
Corinne


----------



## hugo11 (27 Septembre 2022)

Dites stop maintenant ! J ai moi même arrêté un contrat pour un petit qui absorbait toute mon énergie et honnêtement c était un soulagement physique et psychologique ! Aujourd'hui j ai 2 enfants en garde et ça me convient parfaitement ! Écoutez vous avant tout !!


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je ne sais pas si c'est pour le côté financier mais 4 petits pour une personne de 57 ans (même en excellente santé) ce n'est pas possible sauf si il y a l'aide du mari j'en connais !!! alors c'est l'enfant de trop ... pourquoi avoir pris ce contrat ? financier ou pour remplir votre agrément ? bref expliquez à ses parents et essayez de trouver une collègue qui aurait peut-être encore de la place (çà existe qd certaines prennent tous les contrats) ainsi vous ne les laisseriez pas sans rien et ce serait beaucoup mieux !!! pensez à votre santé ...


----------



## mamytata (27 Septembre 2022)

angèle 1982 j'ai 59 ans et 4 petits allant de 11 mois à 15 mois et tout roule  💪

Je suis en bonne santé et j'ai un moral d'acier 

Donc l'âge n'a rien à voir la dedans, j'en connais qui sont jeunes et ont du mal avec 2 enfants ⚡⚡


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Cette année j’ai levé le pied … les parents auraient aimé sans le lundi

« OK au contraire »

Et une autre sans le mercredi
« OK aucun souci »

Et bien ça se ressent et c’est tant mieux

L’idéal aurait été tous sans le mercredi, mais c’est pas mal malgré tout 

2 jours avec 3 😊


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour pour ma part j'admire les collègues qui s'occupent de 4 petits au quotidien ! Je suis agréée pour 3 et je n'aurais pas pu m'occuper de 4.
Ta fatigue n'a rien d'étonnant ! Prends soin de toi et réfléchis à ce qui sera le mieux pour ton avenir pro!


----------



## Petuche (27 Septembre 2022)

Comme,les collègues Je te dirai d'écouter ton médecin. Moi aussi j'ai bientôt 59 ans et 3 accueillis (1 sur 4 jours) et les 2 autres toute la semaine et un le mercredi.  Je ne prendrai pas 4 à plein temps. Je l'ai fait oui mais arrive un moment où même si l'envie est toujours là le corps lui dit STOP... Et il faut l'écouter.. . Si on se dit ''ca va aller'' et ben non il faut ralentir à un moment, même si tu vois l'aspect financier, car le jour où vraiment tu seras à bout le médecin va t'arrêter et là  tu seras encore plus perdante. Alors franchement moi à ta place je laisserai tomber un contrat. Pense à toi. Et si tu es mieux par la suite même t'es autres accueillis seront mieux. Ils le ressentiront.
Bon courage


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec toi griselda 
Il faut simplement respecter les tranches d'âge pour que tous fonctionne parfaitement 

J'ai un agrément pour 4

A = 2ans 3 mois    sur 5 jours
B = 19 mois.  sur 4,5 jours sans mercredi après midi 
C = 16 mois       sur 5 jours 
D = 3 mois    sur 4 jours sans mercredi 

La maison est très calme 
Tous ce passe très bien 
Les enfants s'entendent très bien et sont épanouis
Je ne suis ni débordée ni épuisée

Tout est question d'organisation 
Il faut avoir l'espace nécessaire 
Et les bons 😋 parents


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Septembre 2022)

Les filles, la notion d'âge n'existe plus. 
Et assmatzam tu es loin des 57 ans et crois moi on en reparlera quand tu les auras atteint !
Moi j'y suis presque.  
Et j'ai levé le pied.  Au moins pendant 3 mois encore. 

Je n'ai jamais souhaité avoir 4 places pour les raisons invoquées par griselda. Investissement financier aussi.

Là les salaires sont tellement bas que les ams ont besoin des 4 places pour garantir un salaire...indécent au regard des heures et des responsabilités !

Courage.


----------



## Nany88 (27 Septembre 2022)

Perso j ai 34 ans agrément pour 4 
Actuellement Bb 8 mois 
Petit 15 mois 
Petite de 2 ans et demi. 
Bb de 8 mois C est une galère il hurle il dort que 20 minutes par jour oui oui 20 minutes, il m'a épuisé moralement il est crevé et fait peur aux autres enfants lorsqu'il pleure, il s'endort au bras des parents ect.... 
Il me fatigue et pourtant j ai très souvent travailler avec 4 et même avec 4 sa n était pas épuisant comme la avec 3 mais à cause de bb 
Lorsque l'on a 1 enfant qui est epuisant et bien sa casse le moral, peut importe l'âge de lassmat.... 
Et d ailleur fin de période d essaie sa sera tchao


----------



## Nany88 (27 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ais pas de pose je mange en speed c usant


----------



## NounouNat2 (27 Septembre 2022)

ASSMATZAM :"tout est question d'organisation, il faut avoir l'espace nécessaire" vous devez avoir une grande maison avec des pièces dédiées, si en plus de vos 4 accueillis vous avez aussi une famille.
Moi, même avec de la place, je n'ai jamais eu l'envie, ni le courage de demander l'agrément pour 4. J'ai régulièrement des bébés qui, pour la plupart, sont portés H24 et cododo, alors 3 accueillis, c'est mon max


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Septembre 2022)

Recoucou et bien je dirais que moi le corps va toujours pas trop mal à près de 62 ans mais c'est l'envie qui est parti et donc hâte de profiter de ma retraite place aux jeunes ! déjà pas de réveil le matin (j'aime ma TV le soir tard !) faire ce qu'on veut qd on le veut etc... et je sais bien que l'âge n'a pas forcément à y voir car qd je vois des jeunes parents noyés dans un verre d'eau avec 2 petits cela me fait doucement rigoler !!! mais là on parle de la postante qui je pense à qd même eu les yeux plus grands que le ventre ...  je peux tout à fait comprendre que ce choix de 4 petits peut être dû à un besoin d'un salaire décent surtout dans nos campagnes comme dit généralmétal ... certaines vivront bien avec 3 accueillis en ville qd à la campagne ou petit village on aura besoin de 4 enfants !!! en tout cas je pense qu'elle doit revenir à 3 petits et s'arranger pour que la petite qui de plus ne dort pas beaucoup retrouve une autre nounou ... la santé avant tout !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

C'est sur que chaque assmat a sa résistance physique et morale quelque soit son âge. Notre quotidien dépend aussi du caractère des accueillis. L'important savoir être attentif à soi pour ne pas risquer un burn out ou une légère déprime. Et si possible dormir plus !


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Le truc c'est que 4 c'est beaucoup, c'est un peu la limitte, du coup si dans le lot il y en a un qui est plus compliqué ça devient hors limite. Le soucis est qu'on ne peut pas savoir à l'avance si les 4 vont être cool. Et comme on a flirter avec la limite cela peut très vite exacerber le moindre grain de sable. S'il suffisait de dire qu'une bonne organisation puisse nous garantir que tout va rouler ce serait chouette mais c'est une vision un peu simpliste.

N'oublions pas qu'à l'origine on estimait qu'une AM pouvait s'occuper de maximum 3 enfants (pas 4!) et parce qu'elles n'avait pas le droit de compléter, les contrats étaient principalement à temps plein, pour lui permettre d'avoir un salaire "normale".
Puis les Familles ont fait pression sur les politiques pour que nous ayons le droit de compléter un temps partiel, ce qui a permis alors aux PE de négocier des contrats à temps partiel. Et nous avons été OK avec ça.
Mais rapidement nous nous sommes aperçu que pour accepter un temps partiel et pouvoir le compléter il n'était pas rare d'avoir besoin d'une dérogation pour quelques heures à peine qui se chevauchaient. Les PMI sans cesse sollicitées pour ces dérogations, les AMs ayant besoin d'avoir l'assurance qu'elles obtiendraient cette dérogation avant de pouvoir accepter un temps partiel mais surtout les politiques voulant répondre aux familles que oui ils auraient bien un mode de garde même à temps partiel on a ettendu le maxi à 4 au lieu de 3. Résultat aujourd'hui les AMs calculent leur besoin globale de revenus avec 4 accueillis plutôt que 3, oubliant au passage que 4, oui, c'est beaucoup.

Quand encore une collègue est dans un secteur où son taux horaire est assez haut pour qu'avec 4 accueillis en simultanés elle ait vraiment un très bon revenu, j'ai envie de dire qu'au moins elle sait pourquoi elle le fait et si à un moment elle a besoin de lever le pieds, elle peut se le permettre.
Mais quand en avoir 4 c'est pour pallier au problème de revenu globale trop bas sinon et qu'on lui repete que si si 4, c'est tout fastoche, "qu'il suffit de bien s'organiser", on envoie alors le message implicite que si elle n'y arrive pas c'est qu'elle est une mauvaise professionnelle, qu'elle ne sait pas s'organiser... pardon mais on n'est pas très loin du harcèlement morale que la société fait peser et la société... c'est nous tous...

Je dis donc et je répète Coco La Flèche, tu te sens TRÈS fatiguée? C'est normal, dans les mêmes circonstances on le serait aussi.
Ecoute ton médecin, c'est lui qui a raison.
N'attends pas d'être au bout du bout car je suis bien persuadée que si déjà tu as pris du temps pour aller voir ton médecin et que tu as eut le courage de lui avouer que tu étais très fatiguée c'est que tu as déjà bien entamé tes ressources.


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

a  55 ans, je ressent plus vite la fatigue qu'avant, lorsque mes petits partiront, je les remplacerai par des contrats sans le mercredi.
J'aime bien avoir 4 enfants autour de moi, et quand mon mari travaillait comme AM, j'aimais encore mieux en avoir 6 à la maison.
J'ai rarement des enfants compliqués, et quand ça arrive, le plus souvent, leur comportement fini par s'arranger.
Je préfère avoir 4 enfants sur 4 jours, plutôt que 3 sur 5 jours, on verra plus tard si je suis trop fatiguée, j'en accueillerai moins.


----------



## Nounou22 (27 Septembre 2022)

Moi j'aime que la maison soit pleine 😅 ça donne du rythme à la journée 😉 
Que les enfants soient 4,3 ou même 2, quand un enfant est très compliqué, qu'il ne dort pas où peu, a du mal à se nourrir correctement, ça peut vite être cassé tête....
Donc je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire que c'est par juste l'aspect financier que la postante accueille 4 loulous. Peut être que jusqu'à présent, elle n'a jamais eu un enfant très très demandeur comme celui là et qu'avec ses 4 ça se passait bien....mais avec un loulou à besoin intense, qu'il y en ait un ou deux ou trois à côté, le bébé compliqué prend toute la place et ça devient épuisant en plus d'être compliqué.... 
Deux solutions seulement, soit la postante poursuit et elle espère qu'avec sa façon de faire, l'enfant va s'habituer et que dans quelques semaines ou mois ça ira beaucoup mieux, si tenté qu'elle puisse encore attendre
Soit elle profite de la période d essai pour rompre le contrat mais attention aux blocages des droits à pôle emploi....tout dépend si elle trouve à remplacer ce contrat rapidement....
Bon courage à la postante en tout cas


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

Je suis comme liline. Je préfère en avoir 4, mais pas à temps complet.
J'ai fait le choix de ne travailler que 4 jours par semaine avec des contrats de 42 semaines maxi. Mais bien sur, pour que le salaire suive, il faut donc beaucoup d'enfants. J'en ai eu jusqu'à 6 pendant le covid, et cette année, je vais avoir besoin d'une dérogation pour une 5ème place, 3 matins par semaine pendant 4,5 mois.
C'est un choix. Certaines sont moins fatiguées en travaillant 5 jours avec 2 ou 3  enfants max. Moi, qu'il y en ai 3 ou 4 ,je trouve que ça ne fait pas une énorme différence. Par contre, le mercredi sans personne, ça c'est du bonheur !!
Et quand il y en a un de difficile, qu'ils soient 3 ou 4 ne change pas vraiment le problème.
Mais oui, je m'aperçois aussi qu'en vieillissant, on fatigue plus vite et on récupère moins longtemps


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui @métal tu as raison je suis bien loin des 57 ans, j'en ai 11 de moins 

C'est aussi pour cela que j'arrive à accueillir 4 enfants 
Je ne sais pas si j'en ferai autant dans 10 ans

J'ai aussi la chance d'avoir de super familles respectueuses et sans aucun litige depuis que j'ai commencé à travailler. 

Un appartement suffisement grand pour que les enfants aient une chambre rien qu'à eux 
Un mari qui respecte mon travail 

Je n'ai plus d'enfants en bas âge 
Ma fille a 25 ans elle est mariée et mon fils a 17 ans et il est très autonome 
Il a toujours vu des enfants à la maison car j'ai commencé juste avant ses 3 ans 

Je me dis que tant que j'ai la santé et que j'ai l'envie, je continue à 4 pour me permettre de cotiser au max et avoir une bonne retraite 

Mais je lèverai sûrement le pied les dernières années 
J'ai déjà un peu commencé en prenant un 4,5 jours sans mercredi après midi pour ma 3ème place et 
un 4 jours sans mercredi pour ma 4ème place


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Septembre 2022)

J'ai un agrément pour 4 pour moi c'est pas le nombre d'enfants mais surtout l'amplitude horaire
Cette année j'en ai 3 (moins de demande où alors pour des plus grands) 
2 de 2ans et 1 de 1 an mes journées ne me semble pas moins fatiguante qu'avec 4 
Mais j'ai effectivement diminuer mon amplitude horaire
J'arrête a 18h 
Et quand les deux grands partirons à l'école en septembre
Vu que la petite d'un an ne vient pas le mercredi
Je continuerai comme ça (si possible)
Mais si je peux commencer à levé le pied c'est que mon crédit maison fini en février
Sinon impossible
Faut pas ce leurrer si plusieurs d'entre nous tourne avec 4 acceuili c'est bien une question d'argent


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,  oui Assmatzam,  c'est bien là en ce moment où tu as encore le bel âge que tu peux gérer tes 4 loulous.
Perso, je constate que la prė-mėnopause ėtait contrariante, autant la post ménopause est compliquée,  en tout cas pour moi, des douleurs inconnues arrivent...

En tout cas, ma petite pause avec un contrat pas contraignant me permet de sortir , d'avoir du temps pour moi hors contraintes domestiques,  bref, je me ressource ! J'ai la chance d'avoir des plages immenses, il n'y a rien de plus relaxant que de voir l'océan sous toutes ses formes, et le vent d'hier dessiner des dunes, des ridules dans le sable... franchement beau....

Petit moment poésie !


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam à votre âge j'étais également avec 4 enfants dont des péris avec 4 aller-retour par jour avec poussette et çà allait tout seul et puis la vie fait qu'au fur et à mesure qu'elle passe qu'on soit ass mat ou pas on a envie de lever le pied ! enfin pour moi c'est ce qui est arrivé avec une démission qui m'a fait perdre 4 mois d' ARE et qd toutes ces petites choses s'accumulent et bien çà fait qu'on perd foi en ce métier et que l'envi s'arrête ! heureusement mes derniers contrats ont été super (sauf un papa que j'ai vite remis dans le droit chemin) j'ai une collègue pour exemple qui a 60 ans elle a pris un sacré coup au moral suite à la première démission de sa carrière, elle a d'ailleurs du mal à s'en remettre elle doit refaire son agrément et attend de voir ce que cela va donner avec la puer ... et puis mon mari et mes amis proches sont tous à la retraite et çà fait ch.er de continuer (ma retraite sera petite mais tant pis le boulot fini !) par contre j'ai une connaissance qui a pris sa retraite et qui reprend le chemin du boulot début octobre cela m'horripile !!! mais je peux aussi comprendre celles ou ceux qui continuent après pour une question d'argent et sont donc obligé(ées) d'agir ainsi ... pour les autres appas du gain ? ou ennui ? ou autre je ne cautionne pas ils ont surement eu des boulots cool car qd on est fatigué de sa vie de labeur (mon mari en fait partie) on est heureux de se reposer ...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Ce que je trouve complètement abérant c'est cette levé des restrictions d'âges lorsque l'am a un agrément pour 4 enfants 

Cela va laisser la porte ouverte à de nombreux problèmes car beaucoup n'auront pas la présence d'esprit de ne pas prendre plus de 2 bébés en même temps 

Je l'ai constaté avec une collègue 
Elle c'est retrouvé avec 3 petits quasi du même âge et 1 légèrement plus grand 

Les enfants n'ont pas reçu toute l'attention qu'ils auraient du avoir 
En conclusion des rivalités se sont installées et percistent jusqu'à aujourd'hui 
Ma collègue n'en peut plus 

C'est un brouhaha infernal chez elle 
Quand elle m'en parle je ne peux m'empêcher de lui rappeler que je l'avais prévenu et je lui ditbqu'elle arrête de se plaindre car c'est elle et son manque de discernement qui ont engendré cette situation 

Pour ne pas être épuisée et avoir plaisir à me lever le matin je m'impose certaines règles. 

Je respecte les tranches d'âge 
Je m'accorde 1 semaine de congé tous les 2 mois
Je ne travaille pas plus de 45 heures par semaine 
Je n'accueille que de 8h00 à 18h00


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui ton organisation est sympa,,malheureusement dans certains secteurs, c'est,plus difficile  d'imposer des années incomplètes,  même 46 ou'45 semaines c'est hard, même quand les parents te disent clairement qu'eux mêmes ont 8 ou 10' semaines de cp.

Ce sera encore et toujours le côté financier qui va l'emporter dans des secteurs où c'est tendu.

Je le comprends aussi.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui généralMétal c'est sur que certaines vont "sauter" sur l'occasion de prendre 4 bébés d'un coup pour le côté financier ... trop contente d'avoir leur agrément rempli ... il y a aussi celles qui prennent tout et ont bien du mal à y arriver comme assmatzam l'a dit avec sa collègue !!! alors qu'il y aura des collègues qui galèreront pour trouver un contrat ... c'est pour cela que je ne fais que des remplacements d'amies collègues les autres se débrouillent c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette elles ont les yeux plus grand que le ventre elles se déme.dent ... je l'ai déjà dit au RAM ... maintenant on peut trouver 2 bébés et 2 plus grands et avoir le même salaire qu'avec 4 bébés !!! cela peut arriver ... perso j'ai eu 3 bébés sensiblement du même âge et comme j'aimais à le dire 6 comme eux ne m'auraient pas gêné car ils écoutaient mangeaient et dormaient bien (avec mon rythme donné dès le départ !) mais qd je lis des collègues ici fatiguées avec des bébés pleureurs (ce qui devient monnaie courante) et bien je me dis que j'au eu vachement de la chance avec ces trois petits ... et ces années restent mes plus belles avec eux ...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Comme toi Angel j'ai des petits formidables
En journée ce sont de véritables petits anges.
Mais dès qu'ils sont en contact avec les parents ils deviennent de vrais petits diables 👿

On dit souvent que le comportement des enfants reflète leur mode d'accueil et c'est tout à fait vrai

À la maison c'est très calme, musique douce, câlins ambiance coocooning

Même les plus récalcitrants s'adaptent à l'ambiance de la maison très rapidement et changent en quelques semaines
Les 4 loulous de ma collègues quand ils viennent nous rendre visite changent totalement de comportement dès qu'il passe le pas de ma porte

Ils savent que chez moi on ne crit pas on ne se bagarre pas et on respecte l'autre
Ma collègue est subjuguée à chaque fois
Venir chez moi est une bouffée d'oxygène


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

J'ai 58 ans.
Je tourne à 4 contrats depuis maintenant pas mal d'années mais pas tous à 5j/semaine : certains 5j, certains, 4j, certains 3j.
Mais par contre sur des grandes amplitudes 7h15/18h45.
J'ai 2 contrats qui se sont finis fin août, j'ai repris 2 contrats de très courte durée pour dépanner des PE. Mais dès que ces 2 contrats seront finis (en octobre), je ne garderai que les 2 qui resteront. Je n'en reprends pas d'autres. Ce sera un contrat de 5j/semaine et l'autre de 3j/semaine. Mais les 2 en AC. Ils ont 21 mois tous les 2. Mon renouvellement est à faire avant la fin de l'année.
En septembre 2023 les 2 rentreront à l'école. Et j'envisage de ne pas en reprendre sauf si je suis obligée.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam c'est à çà qu'on reconnait les bonnes nounous ... poser des règles aux petits dès qu'ils arrivent chez nous à 3 mois ou plus tard ne les traumatisent pas outre mesure ... ici j'appelle ma maison la "maison du sommeil" car je n'ai eu que très très peu d'enfants non dormeurs ou petits dormeurs souvent 3h de sieste les AM ! et juré craché sans médicament hihihi !!! une "autorité" naturelle qui n'empêche pas les câlins (j'adore !) et les franches rigolades parfois avec les petits ... quand on les a tout bébés c'est encore mieux ils grandissent avec nous mais j'en ai eu à 2 ans qui ont aussi suivi le mouvement ! et pas forcément musique douce j'aime les musiques en tout genre et on en profite pour danser tous ensemble ... pas de bagarres non plus ici c'est INTERDIT !


----------



## Petuche (28 Septembre 2022)

Moi j'ai toujours dit '' on fait quand même un beau métier mais ce métier dans notre domaine il ne faut pas le faire que pour l'argent, c'est sur c'est notre gagne pain... Mais nous sommes toujours sollicités, rare quand on,peut se poser. Le soir quand on acceuillis sont,partis il faut ranger et même préparer pour le lendemain. Le week-end bien souvent on fait ce que l'on ne peut pas faire avec,les petits. Il nous faut beaucoup de patience et de présence.  C'est pourquoi, pour ma part, je n'ai jamais pris plus de 3 enfants ensembles, quelque soit l'âge. On nous les confie donc il faut être toujours à l'écoute de ces petits, il faut s'en occuper tous pareil. Mais il faut aussi penser à nous. Si on en fait trop, plus que l'on peut. On craque et on pète les plombs. Ou on n'a plus de patience. Et le ras le bol s'installe.  Alors oui, on peut voir l'aspect financier mais pensons aussi à notre santé et au bon accueil de nos ptits loulous.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Et bien ici c'est 1 heure de sieste le matin pour les 4 enfants 
Et ils dorment tous 

L'après midi je les couche à 13h30 et c'est dodo jusqu'à 16h00 la plus part du temps 
Ca me laisse le temps de manger avec mon mari 

Ranger la maison faire les lessives et préparer le repas du soir 
Pour les courses je les fais sur internet et je me fais livrer 

Quand tout le monde part à 18h00 je peux aller me balader pour decompresser si besoin ou me poser 1 petite heure et revenir pour le repas

Le week-end c'est détente 
Et j'ai la chance d'avoir des parents super sympa qui n'hésite pas à venir récupérer les enfants si ils finissent plus tôt 
Souvent à 17h30 j'ai plus personne


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Perso je vivais très bien avec mes  3 salaires à temps plein  
il est vrai qu'en région parisienne les salaires sont pas mal on va pas se le cacher 

Les revenus de ce 4ème contrat me permettent de profiter de mon temps libre et voyager 
Sans ce contrat je ne me ferai pas autant plaisir 
C'est pour ça que j'ai accepté le 4 jours


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Voilà assmatzam vos avez tout dit en région parisienne les salaires sont plus importants ! Pétuche ce n'est pas un gagne-pain mais un salaire et certaines ass mat sont seules divorcées ou veuves et ont besoin de cet argent pour vivre tout simplement !!! et comme dit assmatzam sa 4ème place est du BONUS pour voyager et se faire plaisir ce qui n'est pas le cas pour nous toutes mais elle a raison d'en profiter ... dommage on n'a pas toute l'envi ou la possibilité pour x raison de déménager 😉! une femme de médecin dont le mari gagnait bien évidemment sa vie faisait ass mat pour avoir de l'argent de poche je trouve cela bof ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam, vous faîtes dormir tous vos accueillis dans la même chambre, soit les 4 ?


----------



## Petuche (28 Septembre 2022)

Angele, je ne travaille pas pour avoir de l'argent de poche, quand je dis ''gagne pain'' ça veut dire que c'est pour en vivre. Et je ne suis pas en région parisienne mais petite commune de Bretagne. Donc on ne prend pas ''des milles et des cents''. Je disais simplement ''point de vue et mon ressenti. Et en rien je ne veux critiquer ce que font les collègues.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Les 3 plus grands dorment dans 1 chambre 
Ils ont chacun leur lit à barreaux 
Le bébé dort dans ma chambre car elle est accolée à mon salon et cela me permet de vérifier que tout va bien plus facilement. 

Dès qu'elle aura un rythme de sommeil qui colle avec les grands elle dormira avec eux et la p'us grande ira dans un lit d'appoint


----------



## Nany88 (28 Septembre 2022)

Lorsque j'ai débuter je garde souvent des Bb des 3 mois et tout ce passer bien sieste tout ça.... Mais depuis quelques années je garde de bb des 7 8 mois et c'est une catastrophe les sieste, les parents les porte à longueur de journée les bercé pendant des mi'utes pr le dodo et don't du Co dodo, je 'e suis pas contre je suis maman également mais pas tte la journée, et surtt lorsqu'on va mettre Bb chez une assmat et bien y a des choses qui faut réduire....


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pétuche le mot gagne-pain m'y a fait penser c'est tout ... on ne fait pas ce métier que pour l'argent ok je comprends votre point de vue mais quand même on travaille comme les autres !!! là on parle de bébés ou enfants quand d'autres mettent des parfums dans une boite mais on mérite tout autant notre salaire !!!


----------

